# Giảm cân siêu tốc chỉ với 5 loại Detox tự chế cực đơn giản và hiệu quả



## thuypham (13/6/18)

Detox là một giải pháp cho các tất cả nam hay nữ giới đều có thể giảm mỡ thừa và hỗ trợ đào thải độc tố ra ngoài.

*Đây là một phương pháp đã được nhiều nước trên thế giới tin dùng.*
_(Nước detox được chế biến từ các loại trái cây giúp giảm cân và tốt cho sức khỏe )_




_Cùng học cách giảm cân siêu tốc với 5 loại Detox tự chế._
​Hãy cùng chuẩn bị nguyên vật liệu từ những trái cây dễ dàng tìm thấy như: chanh, cam, bưởi, dưa hấu, dâu tây, bạc hà, lá húng quế, gừng,...để bắt tay và cùng làm nước thần detox nhé.
*Lưu ý: *_Hãy áp dụng các công thức dưới đây đều đặn và nên chuẩn bị nước mới mỗi ngày không nên dùng qua 24 tiếng và để trong tủ mát từ 2-3 tiếng đồng hồ trước khi đem ra uống._

*Giảm cân với nước detox chanh, gừng*
Detox được làm từ chanh, gừng giúp giảm cân nhanh chóng, đặc biệt chanh có tác dụng đào thải chất độc, còn gừng giúp cho hệ tiêu hóa và giữ ấm cho nhiệt độ của cơ thể.

Nguyên liệu:
- 1 củ gừng ;
- 2 quả chanh;
- 1 bình thủy tinh;

Cách thực hiện:
- Gừng rửa thật sạch, cạo gọt vỏ và thái thành lát mỏng. Chanh cắt các lát mỏng. Hãy cho hai nguyên liệu này vào bình sau đó đổ 500ml nước lọc vào đậy nắp kín rồi để 2-3 tiếng rồi sau đó lấy ra uống thay nước uống mỗi ngày uống nước, bỏ lại bã.

*Giảm cân với nước detox táo, cam, bạc hà*
Trong bạc hà có chưa nhiều chất xơ, vitamin có tác dụng tăng cường quá trình trao đổi chất, giúp đốt cháy chất béo và calo dư thừa nhanh chóng. Táo và cam cũng chứa lượng lớn các vitamin C, khoáng chất cần thiết để cơ thể thải độc, giúp làm nhẹ người. Kết hợp cả 3 nguyên liệu này đã tạo nên nước detox giảm cân cực hiệu quả và an toàn.

Nguyên liệu:
- 1/2 trái táo;
- 1/2 trái cam;
- 10g lá bạc hà;

Cách thực hiện:
 - Đem rửa sạch cam, táo và lá bạc hà. Sau đó cắt cam thành từng lát, táo đem bỏ hết hạt cắt lát mỏng. Cho lá bạc hà vào bình thủy tinh cùng cam, táo rồi đổ 50ml nước lọc cho vào tủ lạnh để 2- 3 tiếng bỏ ra uống.

*Giảm cân với nước detox dâu tây, dứa, húng quế*
Hỗn hợp này rất thích hợp cho chúng ta mỗi ngày giúp bạn giảm stress, giảm lượng mỡ thừa trong cơ thể hiệu quả và an toàn. Ngoài ra còn có tác dụng phòng tránh ung thư và các bệnh về tim mạch.

Nguyên liệu:
- 5 trái dâu tây;
- 1/2 trái dứa;
- 2 muỗng giấm táo;
- 10 lá húng quế;

Cách thực hiện:
- Đem rửa sạch trái cây và cắt dâu tây , dứa thành các lát mỏng. Cho 10 lá húng quế, hỗn hợp cùng dứa, dâu tây, giấm táo đã huẩn bị vào bình thủy tinh. Sau đó đổ 50ml nước lọc vào bình để 2-3 tiếng.

*Giảm cân với nước detox cam, kiwi, dưa hấu*
Dưa hấu có chứa hàm lượng citrulline cao giúp hỗ trợ thải độc, thúc đẩy quá trình trao đổi chất. Cam và kiwi giàu vitamin C khiến mỡ thừa tan biến nhanh chóng, thanh lọc cơ thể, bổ sung chất dinh dưỡng. Bên cạnh đó, nước detox cam, kiwi, dưa hấu khiến cơ thể khỏe mạnh, tràn đầy sức sống.

Nguyên liệu:
 - 1/2 trái cam;
- 1 trái kiwi;
- 200g dưa hấu;

Cách thực hiện:  
- Rửa sạch cam và gọt bỏ vỏ kiwi, dưa hấu đều đem ra cắt thành lát mỏng. Sau đó đổ 50ml vào bình thủy tinh rồi để 2- 3 tiếng trong tủ mát rồi đem ra uống, bõ bã.

*Giảm cân với nước detox táo, quế*
Dùng táo và quế làm thành nước detox không chỉ giúp làm giảm cân nặng mà còn tốt cho sức khỏe. Trong táo chứa rất ít calo, natri, chất béo mà lượng chất xơ lại rất dồi dào. Các chất xơ này làm dạ dày co bóp nhỏ lại, khiến bạn giảm cơn thèm ăn, tạo cảm giác no lâu. Đồng thời, quế có tác dụng ngăn chặn quá trình tích tụ chất béo, điều tiết lượng đường trong máu, làm giảm nồng độ cholesterol xấu nên hỗ trợ giảm cân cực hiệu quả.

Nguyên liệu: 
- 1/2 quả táo
- 1 thanh quế

Cách thực hiện:  - Rửa sạch táo và cắt thành các lát mỏng, quế chia thành khúc nhỏ cho 50ml nước lọc vào bình thủy tinh. Sau đó đậy nắp kín cho vào tủ lạnh 2-3 tiếng rổi bỏ ra uống.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

